# Proyecto casa automatizada con Arduino



## Ballestero (Ago 29, 2016)

Muy buenos días, estoy embarcado en un proyecto casero para aplicar lo que he aprendido de electrónica en mi casa, la idea de lo que quiero hacer es automatizar algunos procesos para lo que he comprado dos placas Arduino y distintos módulos, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

En primer lugar, quiero establecer (ya sea con el DUE o MEGA) una comunicación con mi iPhone mediante Wifi, compré el módulo RN-XV WiFly para dicho propósito, lo que he investigado es que se puede hacer una aplicación mediante un programa llamado: B4X, Basic 4 iPhone y también vi uno Cordova (desconozco si son o no de pago, de todas maneras no es problema). 

Con respecto a este tema, alguna sugerencia o algún programa más sencillo, o algún sitio que me recomendéis leer para aprender más de esa programación?.

Ya establecida esa comunicación, el siguiente paso serían los sensores. Lo primero que quiero hacer es subir y bajar persianas, para lo que compré un par de puentes H y motores, la pregunta es la siguiente: Si yo tengo mi arduino (DUE o MEGA son los que poseo) como puedo lograr que el módulo por ejemplo el de puente H esté totalmente inalámbrico y ajeno al arduino? pensé en utilizar módulos de RF para tal propósito, ¿Teniendo un módulo de WiFly conectado al arduino puedo utilizar paralelamente el módulo de RF?

He encontrado estos diagramas en internet: 

Para el emisor (en tal caso que no pueda directamente con el arduino): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




para el receptor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahora bien la banda con la que trabajan los módulos es de 433 MHz con una modulación ASK, mi siguiente pregunta es: En tal caso que me decante por esta opción para ubicar los módulos a distancia del arduino, ¿como evitar interferencias o confusiones entre los distintos módulos? es decir, yo quiero que para tal acción el arduino active el motor que baja la persiana, para otra active el que suba, en otra parte de la casa qué se yo, active un relay para encender o apagar una luz, etc... ¿Qué me recomendáis?.

La última pregunta es un poco más complicada, he visto unos aparatos con los que puedes controlar el termostato de los acondicionadores de aires digitales, si quisiera hacer algo parecido con el arduino para controlar la temperatura, encendido y apagado mediante el iPhone ¿qué me recomendais? Por cierto, un sólo emisor y varios receptores? o varios emisores y varios receptores? es mejor hacer la parte del emisor aparte del arduino o incluirlo en el programa? usar uno o dos arduinos para ese proposito?

Se me ha ocurrido a mi hacer una especie de control remoto que funcione con un módulo de IR, sin embargo debería conocer la codificación y frecuencia con la que trabaja el aire para poder controlarlo no?...

Espero no haber infringido ninguna norma y sí es así hacermelo saber. Muy buenas tardes, lo que vaya haciendo lo iré compartiendo acá con imágenes para que otros puedan beneficiarse de ello.

Ah y si logro aprender a programar iPhone ya sea con Córdova o comprando la licencia de Basic 4 iPhone no dudéis luego en pedirme ayuda con algún programa o para compilarlo  Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

Ballestero dijo:


> mi pregunta es la siguiente:







Ballestero dijo:


> En primer lugar, quiero establecer (ya sea con el DUE o MEGA) una comunicación con mi iPhone mediante Wifi, compré el módulo RN-XV WiFly para dicho propósito, lo que he investigado es que se puede hacer una aplicación mediante un programa llamado: B4X, Basic 4 iPhone y también vi uno Cordova (desconozco si son o no de pago, de todas maneras no es problema).
> 
> Con respecto a este tema, alguna sugerencia o algún programa más sencillo, o algún sitio que me recomendéis leer para aprender más de esa programación?.



Sea cual sea el sistema de control, sin importar el lenguaje, es mas facil establecer una comunicacion con los modulos bluetooth o seriales 433mhz, que el modulo wifi 



Ballestero dijo:


> Ya establecida esa comunicación, el siguiente paso serían los sensores. Lo primero que quiero hacer es subir y bajar persianas, para lo que compré un par de puentes H y motores, la pregunta es la siguiente: Si yo tengo mi arduino (DUE o MEGA son los que poseo) como puedo lograr que el módulo por ejemplo el de puente H esté totalmente inalámbrico y ajeno al arduino? pensé en utilizar módulos de RF para tal propósito, ¿Teniendo un módulo de WiFly conectado al arduino puedo utilizar paralelamente el módulo de RF?
> 
> He encontrado estos diagramas en internet:
> 
> ...



Si bien ya hay info en el foro al respecto... yo lo encararia con un master y para cada actuador a controlar, un esclavo. El control desde android al master,m podria ser via bluetooth o via wifi (esto ultimo te va permitir quizas hacer algunas cositas magicas mediante TCP-IP), donde guardas todas las variables para cada esclavo... este al terminar de guardar todo el paquete, imparte la info al esclavo correspondiente (si observas los comandos at y modo de trabajo de la comunicacion bluetooth, veras que cada dispositivo adopta un ID y no hay forma que mal interprete las cosas un actuador dado y se dispare accidentalmente). Si no queres emplear un master, podes controlar todo desde la app de android  .... el buscador te va a proporcionar mas info 



Ballestero dijo:


> La última pregunta es un poco más complicada, he visto unos aparatos con los que puedes controlar el termostato de los acondicionadores de aires digitales, si quisiera hacer algo parecido con el arduino para controlar la temperatura, encendido y apagado mediante el iPhone ¿qué me recomendais? Por cierto, un sólo emisor y varios receptores? o varios emisores y varios receptores? es mejor hacer la parte del emisor aparte del arduino o incluirlo en el programa? usar uno o dos arduinos para ese proposito?
> 
> Se me ha ocurrido a mi hacer una especie de control remoto que funcione con un módulo de IR, sin embargo debería conocer la codificación y frecuencia con la que trabaja el aire para poder controlarlo no?...


 
Ese tema tambien se trato en el foro y si bien no es en el lenguaje correspondiente, hay informacion para leer e interpretar 

Saludos


----------



## Ballestero (Ago 31, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> > Sea cual sea el sistema de control, sin importar el lenguaje, es mas facil establecer una comunicacion con los modulos bluetooth o seriales 433mhz, que el modulo wifi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 31, 2016)

Ballestero dijo:


> torres.electronico dijo:
> 
> 
> > el problema aquí radica en que es con un iPhone que se debe conectar y los iPhones no tienen el bluetooth liberado para otras plataformas ajenas a Apple, a menos que se le haga Jailbreak claro, eso me obliga a tener que usar Wifly. O sea el arduino debe comunicarse con el iPhone y poder controlar todo desde una aplicación, (ya hice algo parecido con App Inventor en Android).
> ...


----------



## Xwicho (Ago 31, 2016)

Te recomiendo hacerlo con bluetooth y para hacer el programa en un telefono con android usa el appinventor (ai2.appinventor.mit.edu) que es gratuito solo necesitas una cuenta gmail hay demasiados tutoriales desde como activar luces con la ayuda de un relevador, incluso el control de un motor y todo esto se simplifica a puros botones UP DOWN y ON OFF.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 1, 2016)

Creo que con lo del bluetooth e iPhone estás equivocado, el problema es que no puede mandar archivos a otros dispositivos, pero las conexiones, creo que si las puedes hacer, por ejemplo mira: https://www.raywenderlich.com/73306/arduino-tutorial-integrating-bluetooth-le-and-ios


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2016)

Por wifi es sencillo/trivial hacer un sistama multipunto.
Por bluetooth también se puede montar una lan pero no conozco módulos que lo hagan, los serial son punto a punto.


----------



## Jose1306 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola. 

Veo que están tratando con los modulos Rf en este tema. 

Tengo una duda sobre el potencial que tienen los modulos RF en cuanto a la cantidad de información que estos pueden enviar. 

¿Es posible enviar de forma correcta y eficiente un dato String con un largo de 150 - 200 caracteres y que llegue de forma segura, es decir, que no llegue alterado en el orden y tipo de caracteres que viajan en la cadena?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 24, 2016)

Jose1306 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Veo que están tratando con los modulos Rf en este tema.
> 
> ...



Pero eso no es problema del modulo RF, mas bien es asunto del microcontrolador y su programa. Y si, si es posible hacer lo que quieres.


----------

